# [solved] zmiana processor family w kernel conf

## gentoousr

witam, otoz niedawno instalowalem system i przy konfiguracji kernela processor family ustawilem na Generic-x86-64 wlasciwie to nic nie ustawialem bo uznalem [wtedy] ze nci innego nie pasuje pod mojego procka: Pentium Dual-Core e5200; i niedawno zauwazylem ze zgadza sie cpu family mojego procka z Xeon [czyli w kernelu pozycja Core 2/Newer Xeon] i moje pytanie czy warto zmienic to raz; dwa czy po zmianie bedzie konieczna rekompilacja systemu [cal;ego] czy moze to poczekac; w zasadzie to rekompilacja system i world jakis tydzien temu zajela ok 5-6h czyli nie tak zle ale jednak, prosze o odpLast edited by gentoousr on Sat Jun 05, 2010 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

po zmianie cpu family w kernelu nie musisz rekompilowac systemu (bo i po co?).

----------

## gentoousr

a jeszcze pytanie w sprawie flag do gcc;

mam teraz march=nocoma zgodnie z opisem: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_2_Duo.2FQuad.2C_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx.2C_Celeron_Dual-Core

[mam nadzieje ze to pewne zrodlo ... ]

i teraz zgodnie z opisem flags march do komp gcc 4.4.x (aktualnie uzywam 4.4.3-r2)

```
nocona

    Improved version of Intel Pentium4 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3 instruction set support.

core2

    Intel Core2 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 instruction set support. 
```

w /proc/cpuinfo sa: sse, sse2 i .. ssse3 ; przyznam szczerze ze wczesniej polegalem na opisie 'kogos' kto rowniez mial mojego procka i wybralem nocoma; a zgodnie z tym co rpzedstawilem powinienem zmienic na core2 aby moc rowniez korzystac z instrukcji ssse3 [sse4]

po zmianie z pewnoscia ni ominie mnie 'ciepla noc w pokoju'  :Razz:    mam nadzieje ze sie nie myle prosze o odp. [moze kogos kto ma moj lub podobny procesor]   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ssse3 to nie jest sse4.

mozesz albo zmienic march, albo dodac -mssse3.

----------

## gentoousr

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ssse3 to nie jest sse4.
> 
> mozesz albo zmienic march, albo dodac -mssse3.

 

no dobrze ssse3 [ gdzies zle sie doczytalem ] w kazdym razie kontynuacja sse3;

i zmienie march na core2;

----------

## SlashBeast

ssse3 nie jest kontynuacja sse3, to inny zestaw instrukcji o podobnej nazwie, sse3 jest inaczej nazywany 'pni'.

----------

